# Automatic Transmission no 2nd or 6th gear



## chrs5023 (Dec 7, 2015)

I have lost 2nd and 6th gear it did throw a code p2714. I was just wondering if anybody else has had this problem and if so was it just a solenoid or am I looking at an overhaul of the transmission


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

chrs5023 said:


> I have lost 2nd and 6th gear it did throw a code p2714. I was just wondering if anybody else has had this problem and if so was it just a solenoid or am I looking at an overhaul of the transmission


It helps to provide model year and model (LT-LS) current mileage and what country are you posting from.

I'm thinking solenoid as well but more info needed........also.....bypassing 2nd and directly to 3rd or flaring to a false neutral and then engaging third? For 6th, stays in 5th or goes into a 'no gear applied/neutral' condition?

Rob


----------



## chrs5023 (Dec 7, 2015)

Ok sorry well I am in the USA and it’s a 2011 Cruze withabout 88000 miles on it. So it seems togo to a false neutral from 1st to 2nd with just the rpms revving up anddepending on my speed it will go in to 3rd and for the 6th it is like it goesin to neutral or maybe a slip 6th. Now Ihave been driving with the manual part and just skipping 2nd and not going to6th and it seem to move just fine


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Most likely a solenoid failure based on your description.
Trans has to come out regardless and case split if this is the case.

I would recommend a dealer perform a full diagnostic though before proceeding.
A trans shop generally will just condemn the whole unit so I cannot recommend that course.

Try one thing before proceeding......disconnect the battery (negative end) and leave headlamp switch on for an hour or so. This is the automotive equivalent of a 'reboot'.
Turn headlamp switch off and reconnect the battery and go for a drive......you may find normal operation returns.......can't beat the price if successful.

Rob


----------



## Iramo1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Robby said:


> Most likely a solenoid failure based on your description.
> Trans has to come out regardless and case split if this is the case.
> 
> I would recommend a dealer perform a full diagnostic though before proceeding.
> ...


This is an old post but just happened to stumble across it when chasing down a no forward condition with no codes present. This is a 6T40 Transmission, initially I had reverse and no forward gears so I switched my pcs 1-2-3-4 solenoid with my pcs 2-6 solenoid to see if I had a bad solenoid, after switching I had forward gears but got the code P2714 as mentioned above which controls 2nd and 6th. I then replaced this PCS 4 for 2nd and 6th gear and transmission runs perfectly normal. Just wanted to emphasize that the transmission does not need to come out for this common problem. For code P2714 simply change the PCS 4 SOLENOID (2-6 solenoid) which controls 2nd and 6th gear, other issues can cause this but most often its just the solenoid. Same as if you have reverse but no forward or slipping forward it will be the PCS 5 SOLENOID (1234 solenoid). For those wanting to give it the old college try, the solenoids are located under the plastic cover under the hood, front driver side. Remove cover, unplug 3 electrical connectors, [email protected] left and [email protected] bottom right, remove (12) 10mm bolts on the tecm, remove (3) 7mm bolts on the tecm, if you made it this far, this site will help. Gears Magazine | Understanding GM 6T40 Solenoids
Install 10mm bolts to 89in working in circle from middle, install 7mm bolts to 62in.


----------

